# Lowestoft Fishing Vessels - A Story



## shalona (Aug 17, 2009)

Good Evening All,

I will start this post with a small story to explain my request.

Back in February 2009 we moved into our house in Lowestoft, which we had a few 'unexplained going on's' in the first few weeks. There were things like when we went out to do the shopping one night in the first week we moved in, we made sure all the lights were turned off, doors to each room were closed, TV off, etc. When we come back around 9pm we found all the lights turned on, doors open and when unloading the car and taking shopping down the hallway to the kitchen, the TV turned itself on and volume rose to its loudest level.
I couldnt understand what was going on and neither could my other half, so I went to take a loking the living room and when I approached the room the TV turned itself off! 'How strange' I thought, and thought no more of it.

As the days and weeks went by, we have kind of half chandelier lights on the living room walls, and while watching TV on some nights the crystals on them would start to shake and then the light bulbs would pop and break.
My partner and I were now becoming rather concerned and didnt know what to do, but the final straw was when we come down one morning into the kitchen to make a cuppa and noticed the kids alphabet letter fridge magnets (Which were all set in letter order when we went to bed) spelt out - DOCKS - FINE - ?!! It cant off been the kids who done any of these things as the kids are only 2 years and 9 weeks old!! Our 2 year old sometimes says to us that she has seen the 'Black Man' in her bedroom some nights!

So, on the Sunday of that week, we decided that we should go down to the local records office in the library and do some research on our house and its previous occupants.
We discovered a lot and the main thing we found out was that as the house was built in 1884 it was bought by a man called - Herbert George Moore. He lived here from 1884 until his death in November 1924 with his wife and two daughters.
He was a full time skipper on the fishing boats out of Lowestoft all his life and worked from the bottom as a 'boy' up through the ranks to finally being a Skipper.

We couldnt find much out about the vessels he worked on apart from the Constellation - Excelsior.

So, finally my request. I would like to ask if anybody has any pictures of any of the fishing vessels he could have served upon. Any more information on the man and his career? Pictures of him? Pictures of Lowestoft fish docks, etc.

I am trying to compose a complete history of his working life and the vessels he worked upon and the vessels too.

So to drag this post on, but we have a lot of information about his family life but thats as far as we have got as the rest is virtually non existant down at the records office.

One last thought, as I am a local fishing boat skipper I thought this may be ironic that it should happen to myself and my family!!

If you would prefer to email me direct with any information that you may have then I would be eternally grateful using the PM system for first contact
I will keep checking back for replies.

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## andy bailey (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi mate i come from lowestoft myself , a good place to start would be the maritime museum they hold all kinds of records there 
regards andy


----------

